# Clinics in Northern Ireland that will do scans etc but treament elsewhere



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi, Hoping to do donor egg cycle with UK clinic in England but need somewhere for ground work, scans etc in Northern Ireland. Anyone know of a clinic that will do this and what they charge for scans etc?


----------



## ladybird1 (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi Gemini40

I am currently trying to find clinics in Belfast that will do blood tests, scans etc before heading to London for treatment.  My GP will do most of the bloods.  The three five two clinic/knightsbridge hospital have said they should be able to do the tests and ultrasound direct Belfast have also said if I let them know what I need they will get me a quote - they also do scans.  I have also emailed GCRM but haven't heard anything back yet.

Good luck!


----------



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

Thankyou ladybird, I kinda need the same stuff done as you and Belfast is very accessible to me. Can you feedback to me who you end up going with and if they are any good? The clinic I spoke with in England said who every does the scans must be prepared to fax them across to them the same day. Thanks again.


----------

